# NFC Card Writing



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

So now that Axiom 2.5 supports NFC tag writing, I ordered several tags (from Tag stand) and have written a few. Pretty neat...I wrote one for my car dock (which doesn't supper the docking features of the Nexus) that puts it in car mode, turns on Bluetooth, connects to my car audio, and turns off wifi.

I'd like to hear what you all plan to do with them. Ideas? I'm a geek without much creativity, so let's help each other out!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a bunch, one for my dock at home that sets alarm to full, Bluetooth and wifi on, and ringer on low. I have another for the morning that turns wifi and Bluetooth off and all ringers on full. One for school that turns all volume off and turns airplane mode on. One last one at my door for when I get home that turns wifi on and all volume back on.

I would love to hear more ideas from other people.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## deaffob (Aug 16, 2011)

Can you copy a card's NFC data and use your phone as the card's replacement, like library card or subway train card?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

deaffob said:


> Can you copy a card's NFC data and use your phone as the card's replacement, like library card or subway train card?


Try NFC Classic on the Market I know it can copy then emulate an NFC card (or at least trys to)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## deaffob (Aug 16, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Try NFC Classic on the Market I know it can copy then emulate an NFC card (or at least trys to)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Looks like it's just like any other NFC apps. It needs a tag.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Playing with tags on Winners CM9 Kang ROM as well, pretty fun.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Playing with tags on Winners CM9 Kang ROM as well, pretty fun.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Recommendation for where to get these? Anything specific they need to have?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Playing with tags on Winners CM9 Kang ROM as well, pretty fun.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Mine come in tomorrow. I know it's really nerdy, but I'm totally looking forward to the day the first unsuspecting person comes to my house that has an nfc capable phone and asks me for my wifi password, and I have them tap the coffee table to connect. Those "how did you do that?!" conversations are great.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

deaffob said:


> Looks like it's just like any other NFC apps. It needs a tag.


You can record tags and emulate them, and any Cards that use NFC. Every now in then if my debt card touches the back of my phone it will copy and try to emulate it.


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

akellar said:


> Recommendation for where to get these? Anything specific they need to have?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I got mine at Tagstand. Got two different kinds, one that is PVC coated for placing on metal, and then a set of plain ones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> I have a bunch, one for my dock at home that sets alarm to full, Bluetooth and wifi on, and ringer on low.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Do you have the tag on the dock itself, or just near the dock? I'm wondering because I have one for my car dock but haven't tried it out yet. Was wondering how it acts if the phone is constantly against the tag.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

I have several that I'm using right now:

*Car*
1. Car dock - Launch car mode, bluetooth on, gps on, phone/notification volume max
2. I have another one by my center console that just turns on bluetooth to connect to my radio

*Home - *Two by my front door. One that turns on wifi, bluetooth off, gps off, phone/notification volume max when I get home and the other one turns wifi off, bluetooth on, gps on, phone/notification to vibrate

*Work - *I dont get a signal at work so I put one on my desk that turns airplane mode on and launches my music player then another by my door that turns airplane mode off

I bought all mine from buynfctags.com and havent had a problem with any of them so far.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

msjohnson2868 said:


> Do you have the tag on the dock itself, or just near the dock? I'm wondering because I have one for my car dock but haven't tried it out yet. Was wondering how it acts if the phone is constantly against the tag.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Its on the dock itself. As long as the phone doesn't lose contact and then see the tag again it won't just continuously toggle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

huffers said:


> I have several that I'm using right now:
> 
> *Car*
> 1. Car dock - Launch car mode, bluetooth on, gps on, phone/notification volume max
> ...


FYI you could combine the 2 you have at home into one. First tap does tag1, second tap does tag2. That's what I have setup and it works really well.


----------



## brad0383 (Dec 18, 2011)

Wait... Axiom 2.5?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

Right where is 2.5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## netbususer (Jan 7, 2012)

Agreed! Where is Axiom 2.5? I'm still rocking 2.4 and would love to use NFC tags!


----------



## Mastur Mynd (Sep 20, 2011)

I would like to know how you got 2.5 as well. As far as I know DT is still under the radar


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mastur Mynd said:


> I would like to know how you got 2.5 as well. As far as I know DT is still under the radar


My guess would be from the test that he did over twitter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

akellar said:


> FYI you could combine the 2 you have at home into one. First tap does tag1, second tap does tag2. That's what I have setup and it works really well.


I'll have to give that a try, thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

I can has 2.5? pm me, i wont give it to anyone...really...

you can trust me...

wink...wink...nod...


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone get the plastic "laundry" tags from Tag Stand? Phone won't pick them up at all!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

milan616 said:


> Anyone get the plastic "laundry" tags from Tag Stand? Phone won't pick them up at all!


Didn't even see them as an option?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mastur Mynd (Sep 20, 2011)

If anyone has ANY information pertaining to Axi0m 2.5 please PM me


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

akellar said:


> Didn't even see them as an option?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


http://www.tagstand.com/collections/type-2-nfc-stickers/products/type-2-nfc-token-laundry-ultralight-c-circle-30mm


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Pretty sure there was no 2.5 beta twitter release. I'm about positive of that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

